# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  mrt 2.09 update beta version release2017-11-06

## mohamed73

news:
MTK Tools add
Motorola: PA720052CO  XT1663  XT1721 XT1723  XT1724 XT1725     XT1754-DS-50_EMEA  XT1760 XT1761 XT1762  XT1764 2 XT1769 XT1770  XT1771   XT1772 XT1773 XT1902 XT1902-2
Lenovo A7010a48
Huawei CUN-L21 CUN-L22 CUN-U29 LUA-L21 LUA-L22  LUA-U22 Support  
MTK 6735 6737 6753 cpu add EHAEFA EHACEA  EH8CE8  F722MB new flash IC Support 
EHAEFA EHACEA  EH8CE8  F722MB 
 cause is so many mobile list in here,we are just test some,not all,if  you face it,you can try,and post the feedback  gsm forum mrt section  *
Mrt 2.08 Update list supplement 
mtk X20 X25 great GPT function support all the MTK 6757 6755 6797 for  after change flash ic,or format all,or flash error flash file,can not  flash any more support 
when you tick the read back factory firmware will back up scat flash file
when untick readback factory firmware will backup BIN firmware,like EMMC  Stock read(inside Include the boot1 boot2 userdata...)<in here mrt  is readback by usb cable without open mobile> 
when write flash tick the write factory firmware,you can flash scat file, 
when you write flash untick the write factory firmware,it will support  flash bin firmware;like emmc stock firmware,inside include write the  emmc boot1 and userdata,<in here mrt is write by usb cable without  open mobile>
normal mtk cpu perloader block is emmc boot1 block 
and after X20 X25 diffenct before,if mobile not have gpt block,mean this  empty(like you format all,or change flash ic),or this gpt block is  damage,you can not write EXT4 format firmawre to flash ic
Ext4 format firmware normal have CUST\SYSTEM\USERDATA\CACHE...
so you need fix this GPT in the first before you flash mobile
select the factory firmawre (scat file)and in the mtk tools tick the "X20 X25 creat new GPT block " then flash will ok 
and if you write the bin firmware,GPT aleady in the userdata add 0 to size 0x4400,when you flash it auto creat 
so we can say;mrt 2.08 is aleady can fix a lot mtk new cpu mobile phone!!!! 
and inside 2.09 also  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_  
Get now !!!!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

